# Bellator Signs DREAM champ Marius Zaromskis



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Bellator has signed DREAM champion and former Strikeforce welterweight title challenger Marius Zaromskis

Zaromskis is the welterweight version of cro cop good pick up for Bellator


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Their next welterwieght tournament (season 7 one) starting to look pretty good... Zaromskis, McCray, Koreshkov, Ford, Taleb etc


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Bad move for Zaromskis IMO. I think he should have stayed a free agent and fought his way back into Strikeforce... which we all know now is the way to get your foot in the door to a UFC contract..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the question is whether he's still signed with Dream or not. If he had to stick with Strikeforce at some point he would've had to sign an exlusive contract. You know how Zuffa works.


----------

